# My Lai: Legacy of a massacre - BBC



## Yrys (15 Mar 2008)

Forty years on, and "My Lai" is synonymous with "massacre".



> The killing of Iraqi civilians at Haditha has often been referred to as a modern-day My Lai. The name is shorthand for slaughter of the defenceless,
> the benchmark of American wartime atrocity.
> 
> The murders of 504 men, women, children and babies happened in a northerly province of South Vietnam on 16 March 1968. It proved to be a turning
> ...




Article link

Add :

My Lai massacre hero dies at 62



> Hugh Thompson Jnr, a former US military helicopter pilot who helped stop one of the most infamous massacres of the Vietnam War has died, aged 62.
> 
> Mr Thompson and his crew came upon US troops killing civilians at the village of My Lai on 16 March 1968. He put his helicopter down between the soldiers and villagers,
> ordering his men to shoot their fellow Americans if they attacked the civilians. "There was no way I could turn my back on them," he later said of the victims.
> ...



Article link


----------



## KevinB (15 Mar 2008)

While I have read and looked into My Lai 4 for years (IIRC I read my first book on it in 1978 - yeah I was 8, maybe thats what stunted my intellectual growth)

 I am still not sure Haditha is anything to talk about -- and it definitely does not deserve to be mentioned along with My lai


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Mar 2008)

Nope.Haditha was a media/terrorist event.


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I am still not sure Haditha is anything to talk about -- and it definitely does not deserve to be mentioned along with My lai



You could always try to email her. 





> Celina Dunlop is picture editor of the Economist.


,





> Celina Dunlop, photo editor for the prestigious London-based newsweekly The Economis


 must have a email somewhere on the net... 

http://www.zoominfo.com/search/PersonDetail.aspx?PersonID=431146629


----------



## Yrys (16 Mar 2008)

Survivors Reflect 40 Years After My Lai



> MY LAI, Vietnam (AP) — Forty years after rampaging American soldiers slaughtered her family, Do Thi Tuyet returned to the place where her childhood
> was shattered. "Everyone in my family was killed in the My Lai massacre — my mother, my father, my brother and three sisters," said Tuyet, who was 8 years
> old at the time. "They threw me into a ditch full of dead bodies. I was covered with blood and brains."
> 
> ...




Rest of article on link

The My Lai Massacre 



> On March 16, 1968 the angry and frustrated men of Charlie Company, 11th Brigade, Americal Division entered the Vietnamese village of My Lai.
> "This is what you've been waiting for -- search and destroy -- and you've got it," said their superior officers. A short time later the killing began. When news
> of the atrocities surfaced, it sent shockwaves through the U.S. political establishment, the military's chain of command, and an already divided American public.
> 
> ...



Article on link


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (17 Mar 2008)

Will the political attendees of the memorial be holding a similar event in Hue during Tet?  The inclusion of the Hiroshima/Nagasaki survivors tells me that there is more afoot here than simply remembering the terrible events at My Lai.


----------



## KevinB (17 Mar 2008)

WTF?

 Things just took a turn to the weird what the hell do survivors of Atomic Bomb attacks on H&N have anything to do with My lai?


----------



## Jammer (17 Mar 2008)

A tempest in a teapot...My Lai wasn't the worst thing to happen in Vietnam, on either side. Just the most reported by the anti-war leftist media of the day.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (17 Mar 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> Things just took a turn to the weird what the hell do survivors of Atomic Bomb attacks on H&N have anything to do with My lai?



The inclusion of the atomic bomb survivors by the visiting Quaker group is what drew my attention (see the articles).  Perhaps they will bring survivors of the Rape of Nanking to Hue.

p.s. Editted for spelling.


----------



## KevinB (17 Mar 2008)

I can see the logic


----------

